# Online Rollenspiel



## Koyote (12. September 2011)

Hallo, 
ich suche ein Online Rollenspiel, das man sich im Laden kaufen kann und man sollte es nicht monatlich bezahlen müssen und es sollte kein Itemshop geben. Ich will also ein endloses Spiel mit Geld farmen, Monster killen, Waffe verbessern und Duelle gegen Mitspieler machen können. Die Grafik sollte nicht zu schlecht sein, das ich meine 6970 nicht ausreizen kann mit so einem Spiel ist klar aber ich will sie auch nicht langweilen.
Hatte das zwar schon einmal gefragt, aber irgentwie traf das nicht so ganz meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Kel (13. September 2011)

Du willst ein Spiel kaufen, welches du unbegrenzt gratis spielen kannst ohne Itemshop in einer persisten Onlinewelt und dessen Qualität über dem einer Mülltonne liegt?


----------



## Koyote (13. September 2011)

Naja, ich waere ja bereit beim kauf geld auszugeben. Gibt es dies also nicht ?


----------



## Chakka_cor (13. September 2011)

Hi Koyote,

schaum mal auf www.history.de vorbei, soviel ich weiß gibts da ein paar online Rollenspiele.

Bekomme die Seite hier auf der Arbeit nicht auf aber wwenn ich mich richtig an die Werbung erinnere hab die welche.

So wie auch syfy seinen Link zu Battlestar Galactica online hat.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. September 2011)

World of Warcraft ist in der Hinsicht immer noch das beste Spiel kostet aber monatlich 13 Euro.


----------



## Koyote (13. September 2011)

Hm, also ich will ein Spiel im Laden kaufen für 60 Euro oder was das kostet. Dann möchte ich eben eine spielfigur leveln, geld sammeln, mit spielern handeln, equipment verbessern und pvp kämpfe machen.

Monatliche gebühren gehen bei einem 14 jährigem nicht, sorry der pc ist zwar mein großes hobby aber wenn ich weiß, das ich so viel wie möglich zocken muss weil ich den monat bezahlt habe, will ich nicht wissen, wie oft ich meine hausaufgaben habe, von den noten muss ich erst gar nicht reden.

Guild wars 2 habe ich gerade gesehen, gibt es dort eine monatliche gebühr oder einen itemshop ? Wann wird es erscheinen ?

Ein itemshop stört mich, weil manche sich einfach alles kaufen. Ich will zeit in ein spiel investieren und spaß haben. Leute die sich alles zusammenkaufen und dann mit ihrer figur angeben regt auf, ich will mein spielkönnen sehen, nicht anderen zeigen das ich geld habe.

Ich hoffe ihr verrsteht.


----------



## Kaktus (13. September 2011)

Du kannst dir eine 6970 leisten aber keine 13€ im Monat 

Ansonsten, schau dir mal Guild Wars an. Allerdings wirst du bei allen größeren Spielen dieser Art, nur mit echtem Geld alle Vorteile beziehen können. Schließlich müssen die Serverfarmen und die Weiterentwicklung durch irgendwas bezahlt werden. Umsonst gibt es nichts.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. September 2011)

Wenn du dir Sorgen um deine Noten machst Blizzard hat nen Systen in Wow integriert, in dem deine Eltern bestimmen können wie lange du spielen darfst.

Und wie Kaktus gesagt hat die Spiele müssen in irgendeiner Art und Weise sich auch selbst tragen können.


----------



## matty2580 (13. September 2011)

Guild Wars macht viel Spass, und hat keine weiteren Kosten.
Guild Wars 2 soll bis allerspätestens April 2012 erscheinen.
Aber eine Garantie dafür gibt es nicht.
Guild Wars 2 Release - Guild Wars 2


----------



## sp01 (13. September 2011)

Das "Problem" mit den kostenlosen MMOS ist, das alle nicht mit WoW mithalten können, Storrytechnisch usw.
Ich hab auch atlantica online ca. ein halbes Jahr gespielt, ist absulut kostenlos aber wenn dich das mit nem item shop nerft, da wirst wohl kaum eines ohne finden.
Warum möchtest du es aber im Laden kaufen, wenn du es direck von der Internetseite runterladen kannst?


----------



## Koyote (13. September 2011)

Ich denke Guildwars 2 ist das Richtige, gibt es da nicht auch immer neue kapitel?

In spielen die man sich kostenlos laden kann, ist es ja wohl logisch, das viel vom itemshop abhängt.

Eine Alternative zu Guildwars 2 gibt es nicht ?


----------



## sp01 (13. September 2011)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Guild Wars 2 soll bis allerspätestens *April 2012* erscheinen.


Dauer halt noch ein wehnig 



sp01 schrieb:


> atlantica online


Ich zitier mich mal selbst. Alles auch ohne item shop machbar, brachte meines wissen nur style Vorteile.



Koyote schrieb:


> Eine Alternative zu Guildwars 2 gibt es nicht ?


----------



## sp01 (13. September 2011)

dp wegen lagg?


----------



## Koyote (13. September 2011)

Ja, also das es Guildwars 2 noch nicht gibt ist natürlich blöd, aber Guildwars anzufangen lohnt sich auch nicht oder doch ?


----------



## Koyote (14. September 2011)

So, bis Guildwars 2 hole ich mir den ersten teil zum einspielen. Gibt es da eine version mit vielen erweiterungspacks bzw. Kapitel oder wie das genannt wird ?
Link zu shopangebot waere sehr nett.

Sorry wegen Doppelpost, bei der PCGHX App habe ich nicht den aktuellen stand des Threads abgefragt 

Hat sich erledigt, eben bestellt .


----------



## Schlingel (17. Oktober 2011)

Versuch mal Rune of Magic..hat aber einen Itemshop,muss man ja nicht benutzen.

mfg


----------



## Kaid (7. November 2011)

bleib bei Guildwars 2, und inzwischen hol dir "Guild Wars Complete Edition" dadrin sind alle Teile sowie Erweiterunguen.

kostet in ebay 27€ 

mfg



Schlingel schrieb:


> Versuch mal Rune of Magic..hat aber einen Itemshop,muss man ja nicht benutzen.
> 
> mfg


----------



## Purify (9. Dezember 2011)

Check Herr der Ringe Online aus...mal zum Thema WOW ... Warum sollen andere mmos Storytechnisch nicht mithalten können? Ich finde die Story bei Hdro genial


----------



## drbeckstar (2. Januar 2012)

herr der ringe werde ich mir auch mal ansehen. starwars ins mir zu strange....


----------



## Gatsch (7. Januar 2012)

Sacred 2 wär eine option

musst auch im geschäft kaufen, kannst aber online ohne kosten zocken

dürfte auch nicht mehr so viel kosten


----------

